# 93 Maxima engine wouldn't start



## bonus (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok, I'm not a mechanic and is new to this.

I recently helped a friend changed her car battery. Everything worked fine until I started the engine, it started with a lot of squeaking/choking noise then started. I restarted, the noise was gone. I parked the car for 5 minutes, and restarted the engine again, the same sqeaking/choking noise came back. After the 3rd or 4th time I started the engine, the engine would not start at all. 

Think I might have killed the engine? I know the battery is working fine because I could see the lights but the engine wouldn't start anymore.

Any feedback would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

bonus said:


> Ok, I'm not a mechanic and is new to this.
> 
> I recently helped a friend changed her car battery. Everything worked fine until I started the engine, it started with a lot of squeaking/choking noise then started. I restarted, the noise was gone. I parked the car for 5 minutes, and restarted the engine again, the same sqeaking/choking noise came back. After the 3rd or 4th time I started the engine, the engine would not start at all.
> 
> ...



Does the starter spin when you try to start it? Or do you hear a clicking sound?


----------



## RAVENOUS01 (Dec 21, 2005)

i have seen this before but not as extreme as you have described. disconnect the battery and let the ECM reset (hold + and - terminals together) for a minute or two AWAY FROM BATTERY!!! next reconnect batt. first with + and secondly - this is very important. this has happened in my inexperienced years and the car miraculacly recovered


----------

